# Pakistan takes on US choppers



## eddie_brunette (Sep 22, 2008)

Miranshah - Pakistani security forces opened fire on two US helicopter gunships which violated Pakistani airspace in a rugged tribal region bordering Afghanistan, local officials said on Monday. 

The incident happened near Lwara Mundi village in the North Waziristan district, where Pakistani forces have been battling Taliban and al-Qaeda militants, they said. 

"Pakistani forces fired at two US gunships which violated Pakistan's airspace and forced them to return to Afghanistan," a local security official told AFP on condition of anonymity.

Pakistan takes on US choppers: World: News: News24

edd


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol i'd be very careful about who i fire on if i was Pakistan. Doesn't sound like they are making friends over there


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Oct 8, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## fly boy (Oct 8, 2008)

one thing pakistan we have about half the US armor over there so you might want to back off


----------



## SoD Stitch (Oct 8, 2008)

eddie_brunette said:


> Miranshah - Pakistani security forces opened fire on two US helicopter gunships which violated Pakistani airspace in a rugged tribal region bordering Afghanistan, local officials said on Monday.
> 
> The incident happened near Lwara Mundi village in the North Waziristan district, where Pakistani forces have been battling Taliban and al-Qaeda militants, they said.
> 
> ...



Not too bright on the Pak's part; I wonder if the ROE over there allow us to fire back at our so-called "allies"? If they were AH-64's, I don't think I'd be shooting at them, violation of airspace or not . . . . .


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2008)

fly boy said:


> one thing pakistan we have about half the US armor over there so you might want to back off



What would we do if armed aircraft of another country flew into our airspace? Think about it...


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah difference is they KNOW better to fly over to the U.S, they probably did it by accident


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2008)

Doubl3Ac3 said:


> yeah difference is they KNOW better to fly over to the U.S, they probably did it by accident



No they probably were engaging Taliban on the Pakistan side of the border.

I am all for going after the Taliban (I think Pakistan should be doing more), but we need to work something out with Pakistan instead of just illegally crossing the border.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree. The US has an image problem at the moment related to not respecting the sovereignty of other countries. The US is powerful at sea, and in the air, but its ground strength is limited. 

In International law there are provisions for "Hot Pursuit" but they are generally not used because the risks of collateral damage are just too great


----------



## phas3e (Oct 11, 2008)

Imagine...A country defending its own land...how dare they!


----------



## JugBR (Oct 11, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No they probably were engaging Taliban on the Pakistan side of the border.
> 
> I am all for going after the Taliban (I think Pakistan should be doing more), but we need to work something out with Pakistan instead of just illegally crossing the border.



then america complais of mexicans !

i just think theres too much things illegally done last years isnt ? thats the old machiavelian retoric...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2008)

JugBR said:


> then america complais of mexicans !
> 
> i just think theres too much things illegally done last years isnt ? thats the old machiavelian retoric...



Don't even attempt to try and compare the two. It is a complete different situation. To try and do so is ignorant!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Oct 11, 2008)

Well I don't approve the action of the pakistan forces as well as those U.S. helicopters. But before firing upon them they should have tried to contact them and warn first. And if they have done that and U.S. helicopters still wouldn't return then they did the right thing. Any country should protect its borders.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 11, 2008)

Look I will put up my two cents worth. Im not familiar with this mexican incident.....but I get the general idea. So often people are critical of US behaviour, and imediately try to portray the US as some kind of evil malevolent regime guilty of the most heinous crimes....what a load of bollocks is my reaction. 

Sure, the US forces are guilty of infractions of the law....people get mishandled, or a bomb gets placed in the wrong place and innocent people might get hurt or even killed....but it is an accident. Compare that with the opponents of the US running around cutting off the heads of innocent people, blowing up 1500 year old religious icons, stoning people to death, disfiguring women for getting a job...tell me, who are the barbarians here???? If you say the Americans...you have got to bew S*hitting me 

I say "thank God for America" Without them a lot of us would be at the mercy of places like Saudi Arabia, or China, or North Korea, or iran. You cant honestly say that we would be better of if those low lifes were in charge????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2008)

parsifal said:


> Look I will put up my two cents worth. Im not familiar with this mexican incident.....but I get the general idea. So often people are critical of US behaviour, and imediately try to portray the US as some kind of evil malevolent regime guilty of the most heinous crimes....what a load of bollocks is my reaction.
> 
> Sure, the US forces are guilty of infractions of the law....people get mishandled, or a bomb gets placed in the wrong place and innocent people might get hurt or even killed....but it is an accident. Compare that with the opponents of the US running around cutting off the heads of innocent people, blowing up 1500 year old religious icons, stoning people to death, disfiguring women for getting a job...tell me, who are the barbarians here???? If you say the Americans...you have got to bew S*hitting me
> 
> I say "thank God for America" Without them a lot of us would be at the mercy of places like Saudi Arabia, or China, or North Korea, or iran. You cant honestly say that we would be better of if those low lifes were in charge????



Agreed and thank you for being someone who has intelligence.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Oct 12, 2008)

U.S.A. is necessary to counterbalance the influence of Russia, China and so on. Without any of them the world will be unbalance though I rather have U.S. in charge than our little friends from the east.


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 13, 2008)

It seems fashionable to hate America. Its tall poppy syndrome. If your the best footballer in a league, all the supporters of rival teams will hate you. 

I think its a joke, we could do a lot worse than have America as a Superpower. How anybody can sympathize with extremists and hate America for doing the world a favour is beyond me.


----------

